# A few questions (Hamsters)



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've finally decided what animal I will be getting :lol: I decided against Degus because I dont think I would be able to give them the space they need, decided against rabbits and piggies because I dont have a garden and as I've always loved hamsters I plan on getting a Syrian in the coming months :thumbup:

So, I've decided on the cage/s which are the following:

Ferplast "Laura" - 








And the Ferplast tank (which I will attatch to the wire cage via the tubes -










Thats at least to start, I will most likely expand as time goes on.

Do you think those cages put together will be suitable for a syrian??

Also, how much sawdust would I need for both of them? I ask because I will be buying it all online and want to plan how much I'm going to spend and how often I will need to buy it.

What else will I need? (Not sure what the Laura cage comes with, if anything so will list everything)

Water bottle
Food bowl
Wheel 
Bed/Sleeping pouch
Chew toys
Carrier (for vet trips, during cleaning the cage etc)

Food - what do you recommend?
Bedding
Woodshavings
Sand - for the tank, where can I get it from?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

No one? 

I've been looking at cages again and I think I've changed my mind... I've been looking at the ferplast rat cages that seem to be really big but still have small gaps between the bars...

Do you think this would be more suitable than the two I first posted?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the look of that second cage better, and I didn't think syrians needed sand? Thought that was just gerbils that like to burrow.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I would have thought hamsters would like sand - if not to burrow then to have a bath in 

I've decided (at least for now!) on the second cage - Ferplast Jenny. I'll be getting a couple of extra shelves to go in there and some Trixi accessories. I _love _the Trixie stuff


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I like the Jenny!!

I like the Trixie stuff too...the wooden climbing frames and stuff??  xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah the wooden stuff, seen some fantastic ones! Been wondering about the Trixie houses though, I think they might be too small for a Syrian...


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you get the Jenny make sure you break up the falling distance from roof to floor with lots of extra platforms and/or hammocks, it's much taller than usual hamster cages, and they can hurt themselves if they fall...

Have you looked at Ferplast Criceti 15, or Savic Hamster Heaven Metro , both really great sized cages with the possibility of adding even more at a later date if you wanted


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> If you get the Jenny make sure you break up the falling distance from roof to floor with lots of extra platforms and/or hammocks, it's much taller than usual hamster cages, and they can hurt themselves if they fall...
> 
> Have you looked at Ferplast Criceti 15, or Savic Hamster Heaven Metro , both really great sized cages with the possibility of adding even more at a later date if you wanted


Ohhh dont do this to me!! :lol: The Ferplast Criceti 15 looks fantastic! I hadnt spotted it anywhere before, can you add to it via tubes?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah hamster heaven is brill!!

Thought think this has been my favourite cos it is so big...with lots of levels that are wood and so kind on feet...but no big spaces to fall and break bones.

Large Leon 3 Storey Cage - Hamster Gerbil Fun Pet Home on eBay (end time 21-Jul-10 02:04:09 BST)

xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

That cage looks good, I dont like the idea of the wood though - all well and good until pee, water and what have you start soaking in and staining it and I can only find that cage in one place so buying replacement shelves could be hard.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I guess though actually Syrians tend to have a "toilet area" and mainly wee in there...and that tends to be where there is a lot of bedding to wee into. My Syrian is 18 months nearly and the shelves are like brand new...no staining or chewing. Wouldn't have it for mice...they wee wherever!! xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I knew about the toilet thing - damned handy! :lol:

I think I'm going to go with the Ferplast Criceti 15 (or however its spelt!) - its huge! And it means I can expand. 

Now I need to find a Syrian to adopt!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks a good choice! Go for a baby!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Although saying that I adopted an adult male and he is totally gorgeous! All i mean is go for tame...untame adults are hard to tame! xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as he is happy, I dont mind not handling them/rarely handling them but I've had experience with taming them before so I'll go for any old hammy


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww well "any old hammy" is gonna be very lucky to have you!!  xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww thanks!

Just looking at some bedding, what do you think to this - http://www.bobtailpets.co.uk/small-animals/bedding/bestpets-sawdust-large-42c-368p.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks fine. It is dust extracted and so ok for respiratory systems. I use carefresh but it's expensive and more ugly looking lol! But i have had no problem with it so ive stuck with it. xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I second the hamster heaven, great cage!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't personally get the Jenny, have you seen the size of it in person? It's a rat cage, waaay too big!

I like the Hamster Heaven, that big and more designed for hamsters  xx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Ohhh dont do this to me!! :lol: The Ferplast Criceti 15 looks fantastic! I hadnt spotted it anywhere before, can you add to it via tubes?


Yup! All ferplast extras will fit, and it really is a fab cage for a syrian. I have two of these and one hamster heaven. They are the same size and both can fit in so many extras to enrich habitat. At the moment mine have extra platforms, ramps, hammocks, tunnels, and a thick thick layer of forage made up of hamster safe wood shavings, timothy hay, paper for bedding and shredding, and a mix of dried herbage. They also have room for a dust bath, which they seem to enjoy every now and again.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

No not seen it in person, I looked at it because of the size of it - it is too tall though, decided on the Ferplast Criceti 15 which I can then add the Ferplast Novy too 

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/c...-hamster-mouse-cage-free-delivery-p-1394.htmlhttp://www.equinecaninefeline.com/c...ing-chamber-hamsters-mice-gerbils-p-2022.html


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've just totallyed up my "Hamster Starter Kit", including cage, bedding, toys etc etc and it came to £120 :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eesh yeah I bet!!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> I've just totallyed up my "Hamster Starter Kit", including cage, bedding, toys etc etc and it came to £120 :lol:


That's average :lol: They sell hamsters cheap to get you hooked, then sky rocket the price of kit!


----------

